# dégradation du son



## tazz973 (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous ces participants que je découvre de chez moi, en Guyane.
Je suis accompagné à travers mes affectations de mon iMac G5 qui semble résister jusqu'à présent aux insectes envahissants et aux conditions climatiques depuis 4 ans maintenant.
Il y a un mois toutefois, au démarrage le son a été totalement distordu et je ne peux plus écouter de musique en raison de raclements et basses résonances !
Même en baissant au max le son, les oreilles en sont agressées.
L'humidité pourrait bien être à l'origine de la détérioration des haut-parleurs (j'ai connu cela sur des baffles où la membrane était pourrie). S'agit-il de ce genre problème, ce qui signifierait que je pourrais éventuellement tenter de trouver des HP et songer à les remplacer moi-même ?
Merci de m'avoir accueilli parmi vous ; depuis mon Classic, après 18 ans de "touche pas à mon Mac", il était temps que j'élargisse mon horizon.
Cordialement vôtre
Tazz


----------



## Invité (12 Août 2010)

Essaie avec des enceintes externes sur la sortie son.
Si c'est bon, c'est juste ton (tes) HP(s) interne(s) donc il faudra songer au remplacement. Si le son est pourri aussi sur la sortie auxiliaire c'est au niveau de la carte mère je pense.
Tu peux toujours passer par une clé Usb de base (ou alors le top) pour avoir une autre sortie externe dans le pire des cas.


----------



## tazz973 (13 Août 2010)

Merci pour cet éclaircissement et l'approche proposée. Je pars à la recherche de HP externes, avec un pincement au ventre.
J'ai déjà un iMic, que j'ai utilisé pour copier mes disques vinyle sur le Mac et m'en faire des CD. Le préampli branché sur la platine disque renvoyait du rumbble : c'était la sinusoïdale du courant électrique ! Avec la pile, ça avait réglé le problème impec.
Étonnant comme on peut se mettre des illères et confiner à un seul rôle certains objets ! Merci pour le clin d'il.
Cordialement,
Tazz


----------



## alaincha (13 Août 2010)

tazz973 a dit:


> Avec la pile, ça avait réglé le problème impec.



Quelle pile ?

Il y a effectivement une pile sur tous les Macs, mais elle n'a rien à voir avec la qualité du son.

Et à ma connaissance il n'y a pas de pile sur l'iMic.

Alors quelle est cette fameuse pile qui avait réglé le problème (...impec...) ?


----------



## tazz973 (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
désolé retard réaction mais le boulot d'abord...
Ma fameuse pile, c'est celle qui se trouve dans le boîtier "préamplil" qui se branche sur la cinch "sortie" de la platine disque : en effet, ce genre de platine disque était/doit être branchée sur un ampli/préampli pour que le signal soit amplifié suffisamment par les deux étages pour être reconnu. Le iMic ne sert qu'à la connexion, et de brancher ce boîtier entre une platine disque et le Mac c'est résultat zéro. Or, ce petit pré-ampli possédait une alim 220 avec transfo, et c'est de cela que provenait le rumbble... Voilà, et c'est ainsi que j'ai mis mes vinyle sur mon Mac, avec ma platine Lenco L36 de 1975.
L'esprit critique, c'est bien, jusqu'à devoir un jour avoir eu à changer la foutue petite batterie d'un powerbook 160 !!! Et je me demande s'il n'y a plus ce genre de "batterie" dans les actuels Mac, tiens... car il y en avait bien une dans le 8600, nettement plus facile à remplacer.
Mais il est vrai que je ne suis pas de la génération des iPod et autres fantastiques GSM qui fonctionnent à l'énergie renouvelable.
Au plaisir de vous lire, à travers Apple déchaîné.
Cordialement
Tazz


----------



## Invité (17 Août 2010)

Je ne commenterais pas, ma platine disque (81 je crois) fonctionne toujours sur mon Cambridge :love: (il a un switch pour faire ou platine disque ou auxiliaire)
En revanche, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que donne le son avec l'iMic !


----------



## alaincha (18 Août 2010)

tazz973 a dit:


> Ma fameuse pile, c'est celle qui se trouve dans le boîtier "préamplil" qui se branche sur la cinch "sortie" de la platine disque



J'aurais donc tendance à penser que tout ça n'a rien à voir avec ton Mac, mais uniquement avec ta platine disque.

Et que ce sujet n'a pas sa place ici, mais plutot sur le site du constructeur de ta platine.


----------



## tazz973 (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Je reviens sur mon problème de HP grillés sur mon iMac G5.
Ainsi que je croyais l'avoir bien expliqué dans mon SOS, il s'agit bien des sons du Mac qui sont touchés, que ce soit au démarrage ou ensuite à vouloir écouter un morceau (de musique).
J'ai abordé le iMic car il apparaissait dans la procédure de vérification de l'origine de la panne.
Ma platine disque n'est pas en cause, et elle n'apparaissait qu'en pièce annexe au iMic qui ne marche pas SANS ampli.
Bonne continuation.
Cayenne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Je ne commenterais pas, ma platine disque (81 je crois) fonctionne toujours sur mon Cambridge :love: (il a un switch pour faire ou platine disque ou auxiliaire)
> En revanche, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que donne le son avec l'iMic !



Bonjour,
Je viens de prendre une tannée à cause de ce pauvre iMic qui n'a rien demandé à personne :rose:... 
Avant de raccrocher et de déraper encore, je veux juste en profiter pour répondre que ça a très bien marché avec le iMic, sauf qu'il ne faut vraiment  pas brancher le petit pré-ampli sur de l'alternatif (rumbble). J'ai mélangé, sur mes  CD gravés, des morceaux copiés de mes vinyles avec des morceaux de mes  CD originaux, ça passe très bien. Mais je ne suis pas un fana des distorsions que de toutes façons, l'oreille n'enregistre pas. Petit conseil : copier chaque morceau du vinyle indépendamment, ça permet de faire ses propres remix.
 Cordialement,
Tazz de Guyane


----------



## tazz973 (7 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Essaie avec des enceintes externes sur la sortie son.
> Si c'est bon, c'est juste ton (tes) HP(s) interne(s) donc il faudra songer au remplacement. Si le son est pourri aussi sur la sortie auxiliaire c'est au niveau de la carte mère je pense.
> Tu peux toujours passer par une clé Usb de base (ou alors le top) pour avoir une autre sortie externe dans le pire des cas.



 Bonjour Invité,
Après essai positif avec casque, vu les délais de commande et frais du remplacement des haut-parleurs du iMac, j'ai choisi la solution de petites enceintes externes, à 17b branchées sur la sortie jack "écouteurs" (la sortie HP ne donne rien et son usage n'est pas reconnu par le Mac et ne déconnecte pas les HP internes).
Merci pour cette sortie de secours. Bonne continuation.
Cordialement
Tazz Guyane


----------

